# SM Crimson Fists project Log



## Lumat (Apr 12, 2009)

Hello,

Almost a year ago I started Warhammer 40k / painting miniatures in general with the AoBR set. I already have an Ork Deathskull project log. Time to add a Space Marines log.
I initially made them Ultra Marines 4th Company, but I was not happy with the colour scheme, so after painting the AoBR Terminators and a tactical squad with green shoulder pad rims I called it a day and redid them to make them Crimson Fists. I'm much happier with this colours.
Here are the pictures of how they look now.

AoBR Terminator sergeant with power sword:









AoBR Terminator Squad:









Battleforce scouts. These have most of their base colours but no highlights/layers yet:









Battleforce Assault Squad. Working on highlights etc.









Batteforce tactical squad. Working on highlights etc.









This are 3 Marines from the AoBR paint set. The first mini's I ever painted early 2009.









Here are two WIP pictures of the AoBR terminators. I tried edge highlights, but the edges were not small enough. They look more like Tron Marines.


----------



## sphere830 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey man, looking good so far. You may want to try and wash your terminators with a asurman blue ink to blend your highlight a bit. For a more involved blend mix enchanted blue and ice blue for an intermediate, then wash in a blue ink. The sharp lines of contrast will disappear and blend that transition a touch better. 
All the advice aside, this is going to be a great group of fists! To see mine check out my ongoing project log below. I started with the exact same sets, then decided to mechanize every unit (including the heavy support with 2 vindicators).

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=45147


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Very nice, well done. 
For the Tron Marine, if the wash doesn't blend it well enough, you could use the finest of sandpapers or scrape with a knife along the edges. But be very careful not to go further than the edge. Also you might need to go over the highlights in case you took a bit too much off. 
Hope it helps.


----------



## Lumat (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi,

Just finished an Assault Marine sergeant. The guy was fist "featured" in my January post.
I mostly worked on the edge highlights, where I used two layers. First was a 1:1 mix of Regal Blue:Ice Blue then pure Ice Blue. I feel the highlight lines are still too broad, but this shows my current skill level. Some might appear a little sloppy, that is my brush control level.

The power fist was painted Mithril silver and then had several washes of Baal Red applied. That looked quite good until I painted his fist with real red paint. The Powerfist then suddenly looked pink. I then washed it with Devlan Mud which reduced the pinkishness a little.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Have you washed these? I'm gonna guess not. I must say I love washes they add quiet a bang to your models. 
Also does your tactical squad have two special weapons? Arn't tacticals only allowed one plus a heavy weapon? 
Over all looks great. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Lumat (Apr 12, 2009)

*Battlefield accessories*

Hi,

Just finished these battlefield accessories. As the ammo crates are in Crimson Fist colours I though I might as well post the in this WIP tread. 

I used the Battlefield set to practice my edge highlighting.
Colour scheme:
Chaos Black primer, Regal Blue basecoat, Chaos Black shade, 1:1 Regal Blue / Ice Blue line highlight, pure Ice Blue highlight. 
Overall I think I did a decent job, although I think the edge highlights are still too broad.
Guess this reflects my current painting skills .
















The tank traps are chaos black primer, boltgun metal, wash using 1:1 mix Babab black : chaos black, 
rust by stippling scorched brown, then stippling blazing orange and finally stippling macharius solar orange. Wash Devlan mud.
Then chainmail edge highlight and hawk turquoise for oxidation.


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

the battlefield set looks great as well as your marines, keep up the good work


----------



## jack (Oct 30, 2008)

I think that your paintings really improving and the rust effect is great. Will definitely be returning to see more.


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

That rust metal is really well done. Waiting for more.


----------



## Lumat (Apr 12, 2009)

*Rhinos*

Thanks for the feedback people!

Here are some pictures of the two Rhinos I am also working on. 
The base colours are all there. I'm gathering courage to start the next phase.
First step will probably be shading the recesses and after that the highlights. 
Still not sure if I am going to drybrush or line highlight.

The gunner and hatch-captain are the same blue as the rhinos (Regal blue) but they were already shaded with chaos back.


----------

